# Post em if you seen em



## alpina5 (Mar 23, 2005)

dedicated to hot/sexy best looking A/S/RS 6's
























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by alpina5 at 7:22 AM 11-17-2005_


----------



## joemamma (Jun 14, 1999)

*Re: Post em if you seen em (alpina5)*

this is my altime favorite


----------



## whostolesilence (Sep 4, 2005)

are you guys serious?
the ones in the first post are way uglier than stock...
the other is fine, but nothing that special.
i see cooler looking audi's every day on my commute (and two in my driveway)


----------



## Biturbo27t (Oct 20, 2005)

wut kind of wheels on the rs6?


----------



## alpina5 (Mar 23, 2005)

you call sportec audi, nothing special, wow !!!


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

*Re: (alpina5)*

The Sportec makes my naughty bits all tingly.


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (whostolesilence)*

I'd like to see how your A6 looks, you mentioned that you didn't want to do too much to it. Post a pic when you get an opportunity.


----------



## silver96 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: (B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!)*

98 A6Q Cashmere Gray
S4 Avus
Hella Clear Tail
Euro rear plate housing
CC MOD 
Fog Light Mod
Tint 20%
M3 Lip Spoiler






_Modified by silver96 at 9:34 PM 11-17-2005_


----------



## alpina5 (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: (eunos94)*






































nice and clean


----------



## alpina5 (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: (alpina5)*


----------



## alpina5 (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: (alpina5)*









































and all mighty







Stock but very sexy


----------



## alpina5 (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: (Biturbo27t)*









one more clean looking avant.


----------



## whostolesilence (Sep 4, 2005)

hey the recent posts look nice too me!
i didn't say it wasn't special- said the styling aspect sucked


----------



## whostolesilence (Sep 4, 2005)

if the snow would go away i'd get a good picture of my a6 and my housemates a4 together


----------



## No1HondaHateR (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (whostolesilence)*

AVANT POWER







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (No1hondahater)*

#1 Hondahater, what suspension is on your avant?


_Modified by B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! at 10:46 AM 11-19-2005_


----------



## BenMSki (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: (No1HondaHateR)*

right on with the lowered avant!
I have KW coilovers on mine, I will put some pictures on here tonite or tomorrow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## No1HondaHateR (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (BenMSki)*

my suspension is nuthin special just koni adjustables with H&R race springs it rides real good still smooth 

I GOT A SET OF H&R SPORTS FOR SALE BRAND NEW IN BOX 200 BUCKS


----------



## No1HondaHateR (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (No1HondaHateR)*


----------



## whostolesilence (Sep 4, 2005)

lets make a deal on the sport springs
wattsupcustoms on aim
or [email protected]
not on here enough to respond here


----------



## No1HondaHateR (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (whostolesilence)*

no doubt i think i talked to you before about the springs
ThePYPEman on AIM hit me up they gotta go my granny keeps bit....complainin about all the boxes

i ended up puttin on racin springs so theyre still sittin in the box
theyre so new i took one spring out the box twice i think hit me up
NYC


----------



## whostolesilence (Sep 4, 2005)

yeah, i'm gonna have to pick those springs up at some point.
maybe the price will keep dropping. i've been working 80 hr weeks so i haven't/wont' be on here much or on the internet at all much.


----------



## No1HondaHateR (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (whostolesilence)*

na i dont believe the price on the springs are gonna go down anymore 
RPI equipped has them for 245 + shipping and handling and i think thats the best price ive seen thats where i bought my set that i have on my car now from THATS AS LOW AS I GO MY FRIEND








brand new in box still got the foam onen and everything lol


----------



## No1HondaHateR (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (No1HondaHateR)*

BUMP for Avant owners that need a set of springs

H&R Sport Springs brand new in box NYC $200


----------



## TheShepherd (Jun 12, 2004)

here ya go,
2002 S6 Avant 











_Modified by TheShepherd at 7:49 PM 11-28-2005_


----------



## escrappa (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Post em if you seen em (alpina5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alpina5* »_ 
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


HOLY ****!


----------



## midnightbluegli (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: Post em if you seen em (alpina5)*

postin this up for my cousin sixondubz he rarely get on here



























for more pictures check out this threadhttp://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...49710


----------



## midnightbluegli (Apr 5, 2004)

bump


----------



## escrappa (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (midnightbluegli)*


----------



## joemamma (Jun 14, 1999)

euro rear bumpers are so nice. need to find a place to get them. they make the line of the A6 better


----------



## alpina5 (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: (joemamma)*


----------



## alpina5 (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: (joemamma)*


----------



## escrappa (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (alpina5)*

more pics


----------



## alpina5 (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: (escrappa)*

i ll have more







post em tomorrow, now going back to





















enjoy the pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## alpina5 (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: (alpina5)*

























two more avants


----------



## alpina5 (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: (alpina5)*









love this color http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## alpina5 (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: (alpina5)*


----------



## No1HondaHateR (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (alpina5)*

Yo alpina have you seen a pic of an avant with these rims on them my friend keeps goin about how he saw it and being that you and me are the only people on this thing that are alive i figured id ask you 








theyre called the AXIS Penta
i want them for my car them or A8s


----------



## alpina5 (Mar 23, 2005)

they look very similar to my magnums, i ll look for the pic, on avants


----------



## No1HondaHateR (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (alpina5)*

good lookin and where are you findin all these pics at id luvto know


----------



## alpina5 (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: (No1HondaHateR)*









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif nice and clean http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif inch drop would do this car sweet


----------



## alpina5 (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: (alpina5)*









those rims there s something about them


----------



## alpina5 (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: (alpina5)*











_Modified by alpina5 at 7:20 AM 12-28-2005_


----------



## alpina5 (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: (No1HondaHateR)*









stock S6 hot


----------



## alpina5 (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: (alpina5)*


----------



## alpina5 (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: (alpina5)*


----------



## alpina5 (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: (alpina5)*


----------



## alpina5 (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: (alpina5)*


----------



## alpina5 (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: (alpina5)*


----------



## alpina5 (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: (No1HondaHateR)*


----------



## alpina5 (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: (alpina5)*


----------



## alpina5 (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: (alpina5)*


----------



## alpina5 (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: (alpina5)*


----------



## alpina5 (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: (alpina5)*


----------



## puc (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (alpina5)*

here is my old a6

















and this is my new a6 avant 2003
on bbs le mans 19"
















or 18" carlsson 3pieces wheels








or 18" mercedes benz avantgarde 








or do you like it more on 19" carlsson?


----------



## No1HondaHateR (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (puc)*

What Kind of grill is that on the sedan 
I MUST KNOW 
my avant is the same color and thats the look im goin for


----------



## puc (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (No1HondaHateR)*









its self made you must take the chroom from your original an do the clips of whit a dremel.
than you buy yourself an matti gril(thats the marke) whitout a logo ond you sanding the plastic pf until your original audi chroom fits on it.
you gleu it whit silicone on tha mattig grill and your thing is ready








but can you give me some help?
ill search for a wil for us parts here in europe but ill dont get the pieces numbers, could you help mee please check this topic its a friend from germany who write it for me wann i ddont have a name here on vortex
http://forums.fourtitude.com/z...85224
thanks puc


_Modified by puc at 4:43 PM 12-30-2005_


----------



## joemamma (Jun 14, 1999)

so you want US spec bumpers? that's cool in the States we go for a Euro look where in europe they go for a US look. I'm putting euro bumpers on my car soon so I may be able to help


----------



## puc (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (joemamma)*

yes here we like the us stuff, its a strange world he








like the us nr.plate thing the space for the plate is smaller than ours.
joemamma, your bumpers from what a year they are? and you have parksensors in the front?


----------



## joemamma (Jun 14, 1999)

car is a 2001 without parksensors. 
just remembered I have cut my rear bumper to fit my exhaust. kind of like a 2002
 






not a perfect bumper


_Modified by joemamma at 10:53 AM 12-31-2005_


----------



## No1HondaHateR (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (puc)*

I never wouldve thought of that myself.....It looks good can you do that with any grill?


----------



## puc (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (No1HondaHateR)*

now you only can take the mattig grill.
its easy to makeand the grill dont cost much


----------



## No1HondaHateR (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (puc)*

Where can I find one of those grills none on any of the sites i know maybe a euro site where i could find one


----------



## whostolesilence (Sep 4, 2005)

heh- maybe i should air bag my avant... that one up there is LOW. i think you could lay body on 20s if you did the same sort of cutting we do on our american trucks.
give me a year or two to finish my other project.
i bet you guys would love it if i were laying body with my avant eh?


----------



## moba6 (Dec 14, 2005)




----------



## moba6 (Dec 14, 2005)




----------



## puc (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (whostolesilence)*

thats airride thats to low for driving like its on the picture.
its whit the motor on the ground.
and here you can buy the grill by online shop http://www.mattig.de/content/i...root=

put your things in the button "warenkorb" it is online shop
try also http://www.cleaned.be its a euro forum whit many amerikans and there is a english speaking forum










_Modified by puc at 12:20 PM 1-3-2006_


----------



## whostolesilence (Sep 4, 2005)

do you have more pictures of the one on airride? of the suspension etc?
does it use "shockwave" type bags (like a shock with a bag built into it?)
I would think a set-up with actual air bags would be a much more complex install, but if that one had bags the customizer would have gotten it even lower.
like i said those pictures are making me think about cutting up my avant.
i don't know how to post pictures on this forum, but if i could i'd post pictures of a couple of the trucks i've bagged and the infiniti q45 i'm building a body kit and bagging with my housemate right now. heck email me and i'll send em- [email protected]


----------



## Mitglied (Oct 29, 2005)

Go Puc ! Love your car mate ...


----------



## puc (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (whostolesilence)*

here you have some more pic's. 








and here you have a pic from the front.
thats the lowest you can go, you dont need to change anything.








and here is an other pic from my oldone








@mitglied:












_Modified by puc at 12:35 PM 1-4-2006_


----------



## joemamma (Jun 14, 1999)

did you swap out an Allroad air ride suspension system?


----------



## whostolesilence (Sep 4, 2005)

just offhand it seems like that would be really inefficient cost wise and much harder than just ordering "shockwaves" or similar- and that his car isn't low enough to suggest he went beyond just ordering shockwaves.
i want to see one dragging the sideskirts on 20s


_Modified by whostolesilence at 6:03 PM 1-4-2006_


----------



## puc (Dec 30, 2005)

that wath i have is from g.a.s. airride.
no allroad susp.
when you want i can give you the email from the guy what sell it in belgie.


----------



## alpina5 (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: (puc)*


----------



## alpina5 (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: (puc)*


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (alpina5)*

my stock wipe , shouldnt look like these in springs


----------



## laderlover (May 19, 2002)

*Re: (alpina5)*

BBS LM=rock my world
nice avavnt puc


----------



## alpina5 (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: (laderlover)*

















my A6


----------



## alpina5 (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: (laderlover)*









alpin5







poor audi


----------



## puc (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (alpina5)*

is that you?


----------



## alpina5 (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: (puc)*

ya man, thats me







most of the time look much betta







but that day was too much sun & drinking
























































_Modified by alpina5 at 7:14 AM 1-25-2006_


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (alpina5)*

Where do you find so many damn A6's? One could think you get paid for each pic you find and post. Keep the Avants coming.


----------



## wigsjet92 (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (moba6)*

Is this your car? If so how did you get the fenders to flare like this? rs6 body panels?

_Quote, originally posted by *moba6* »_


----------



## whostolesilence (Sep 4, 2005)

come up to mound and i'll flare your fenders like that for half the cost of those body panels


----------



## moba6 (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: (wigsjet92)*

No its not mine, just one i found on cardomain. Im thought it was just standard 4.2 fenders, but now that you mention it, the fenders do look wider then the 4.2 fenders. They probably had them pulled. The car has a huge bbk with a really nice exhuast. I wish it was mine


----------



## moba6 (Dec 14, 2005)

*More pics*

MORE PICS! 4.2 FENDERS


----------



## alpina5 (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: (B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!)*


----------



## alpina5 (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: (moba6)*


----------



## alpina5 (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: (moba6)*


----------



## alpina5 (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: (moba6)*


----------



## alpina5 (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: (whostolesilence)*

































found the pics on http://www.a6-page.de http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif cool website


----------



## alpina5 (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: (whostolesilence)*


----------



## whostolesilence (Sep 4, 2005)

i am starting to not understand way too many of these again- who puts some of those wheel designs on an a6???


----------



## THAT DAMN GOOD! (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: (whostolesilence)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whostolesilence* »_i am starting to not understand way too many of these again- who puts some of those wheel designs on an a6???

some people are just crazy and want to be different but can't be different and clean. Some of the lack of understanding is because we are not europeans and we are not in europe. Im sure in germany ever other damn car has bbs wheels while here bbs wheels are on not near as many (not ragging bbs, its one of the only brands of wheel that i like completely), so they have to try harder to make their cars stick out
edit: i really like that brown avant (4.2 equipped?) 


_Modified by THAT DAMN GOOD! at 6:40 PM 1-25-2006_


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (THAT DAMN GOOD!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *THAT DAMN GOOD!* »_
edit: i really like that brown avant (4.2 equipped?) 

_Modified by THAT DAMN GOOD! at 6:40 PM 1-25-2006_

looks like a shaved S6.


----------



## alpina5 (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: (B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!)*

let s see how u like this one


----------



## alpina5 (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: (B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!)*


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (alpina5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alpina5* »_
































found the pics on http://www.a6-page.de http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif cool website 


i like this one sofar , makes me wish i got the black A6 rather then the green one . but the black one wasnt in as good of shape as the green one i got . just gonna have to work harder at making it look nice


----------



## whostolesilence (Sep 4, 2005)

you are basically right-
but look at it this way, my show car is a ford explorer? how many of those are there in the states? rather than just putting the most "different" wheels on it i could find and lowering it a bit i made a complete body kit, hood, grille, suicided the rear doors, and shaved everything... then redid every panel of the interior with fiberglass- they could have at least tried to DO something unique rather than buy something ugly to be unique. It can't be cool (even in europe) to have too wide of a wheel for you tires... can it? and how many of those cars do?


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (whostolesilence)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whostolesilence* »_you are basically right-
but look at it this way, my show car is a ford explorer? how many of those are there in the states? rather than just putting the most "different" wheels on it i could find and lowering it a bit i made a complete body kit, hood, grille, suicided the rear doors, and shaved everything... then redid every panel of the interior with fiberglass- they could have at least tried to DO something unique rather than buy something ugly to be unique. It can't be cool (even in europe) to have too wide of a wheel for you tires... can it? and how many of those cars do?


Apparently it must be cool to them because there are PLENTY cars that rock that funny a$$ look. As they say, beauty is in the eye of the beholder, as corny as that may sound. At the same time I agree with you SILENCE. Also, you got to consider different country=different opinions, views, likes, dislikes and on & on....etc. Although, tires should fit the rim as common sense would have it.


----------



## alpina5 (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: (B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!)*


----------



## alpina5 (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: (alpina5)*


----------



## alpina5 (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: (alpina5)*


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (herby53-akaherby53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *herby53-akaherby53* »_my stock wipe , shouldnt look like these in springs









































now that didnt take to loong , will have to get some day shots


----------



## alpina5 (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: (whostolesilence)*









































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Turbo A6 (Oct 25, 2005)

Wow, most of these cars look pretty bitchin. Anyone got any pics of a silver A6 with BBS LM's?


----------



## TWINTURBO A6 (Dec 10, 2005)




----------



## TWINTURBO A6 (Dec 10, 2005)




----------



## TWINTURBO A6 (Dec 10, 2005)

fresh doggie


----------



## alpina5 (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: (TWINTURBO A6)*

























avant on 19


----------



## whostolesilence (Sep 4, 2005)

anybody know where you can buy the chrome mirrors online?


----------



## No1HondaHateR (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (whostolesilence)*

yea the one place where you can buy almost anything just take a guess


----------



## No1HondaHateR (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (No1HondaHateR)*

http://www.ebay.com


----------



## whostolesilence (Sep 4, 2005)

haven't seen them come up there recently or maybe i need change my search parameters.
you guys think i should buy chrome wheels now thta i'm being refunded for my other ones because they got wrecked in one season?


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (whostolesilence)*

chrome http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## No1HondaHateR (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (whostolesilence)*

I agree http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
http://motors.search.ebay.com/...mZR40
try that for your mirrors


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: (No1HondaHateR)*

Man, I love this body style! So clean! I wish I could get my hands on one! Ohhhh boy would that be fun! I never see modded A6's tho, I wish there were more, and this thread is definately an inspiration for wanting one!


----------



## MpowerS14 (Jun 14, 2005)

Yea they are extremly nice cars i just got one...haven't modded it yet need to get some more money first but yea just stock is pretty fun for the time being


----------



## puc (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (MpowerS14)*

here is my a6 whit 19" brabus wheels


----------



## alpina5 (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: (puc)*

sweet, very nice 
u must love benz rims, cause every set of rims that i ve seen on ur car was out a benz http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## puc (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (alpina5)*

yes i love the benz wheels, but those are not mine.
they belong to my friend's passat 3bg.
here you have a pic








but when you love vw-audi cars check cleaned.be.
they have a us forum whit much us guys








check also projects


----------



## AtomicProGS9 (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## AtomicProGS9 (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## AtomicProGS9 (Mar 6, 2006)

_Modified by AtomicProGS9 at 9:19 PM 3/19/2006_


----------



## AIRider (Aug 7, 2001)

wow..... sooon very soon I might have one finally


----------



## audi_vagabon (Oct 16, 2005)

Here are some pics I took of my A6. 
ENJOI!!!















































































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubber10 (Sep 29, 2003)

*Re: (audi_vagabon)*

Hey man your car looks sweet. I'm getting ready to do wheels on my A6 and was just wondering what the specs on your wheels were. Offset, tire size etc. Any info would be much appreciated.


_Quote, originally posted by *audi_vagabon* »_Here are some pics I took of my A6. 
ENJOI!!!


----------



## puc (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (dubber10)*

or how you like this.
take the pic last year in austria








or the army a6
















the a6 from a friend of my
rolling on 18 mae wheels








the wheel in close up


----------



## puc (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (puc)*

and my a6 rolling on 18" original mercedes s-klasse avantgarde wheels


----------



## RomanML320 (Jan 13, 2005)

what did you use to lower this:








and what kind of body kit is this? I love this thing and would want to do the same"








the only thing is I think dual exhaust would look better


----------



## alpina5 (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: (RomanML320)*

found few pics of my car on vortex, these are from sho n go http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif took 3rd place in class 69 (a6)


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: (alpina5)*








I usually dont like green cars, but DAMN! that is one hell of a sweet A6. It really makes me want one sooo bad. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## alpina5 (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: (vdubjettaman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubjettaman* »_







I usually dont like green cars, but DAMN! that is one hell of a sweet A6. It really makes me want one sooo bad. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thank u
















found one more







big thanx to all the people hat took shots of my car.


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: (alpina5)*

your welcome.


----------



## RomanML320 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (vdubjettaman)*

what are you lowered with?


----------



## don_rapheal (Apr 5, 2004)

Keep the pics rolling!
Thanks!


----------



## alpina5 (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: (don_rapheal)*


----------



## alpina5 (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: (alpina5)*


----------



## alpina5 (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: (alpina5)*


----------



## alpina5 (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: (alpina5)*


----------



## alpina5 (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: (alpina5)*


----------



## alpina5 (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: (alpina5)*


----------



## alpina5 (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: (alpina5)*

how u guys like the red avant on pg 4 ???


----------



## alpina5 (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: (alpina5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alpina5* »_how u guys like the red avant on pg 4 ???


----------



## No1HondaHateR (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (alpina5)*

One more for you Alpina nice to see you out there congrats on third place only A6s at th show were a rare kind especially me with the only Avant lol










_Modified by No1HondaHateR at 4:41 PM 4-14-2006_


----------



## No1HondaHateR (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (No1HondaHateR)*

i heart euro plates


----------



## alpina5 (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: (No1HondaHateR)*


----------



## alpina5 (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: (alpina5)*


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (alpina5)*

Can you post larger pics of this silver avant if you don't mind. I'm still thinking of what to do to my whip when I return to the U.S.
thanx


_Quote, originally posted by *alpina5* »_


----------



## wigsjet92 (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!)*

Does annyone know what rims these are?


----------



## alpina5 (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: (wigsjet92)*


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: (wigsjet92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wigsjet92* »_Does annyone know what rims these are?









Pretty sure they are A8 Monoblocks from a D2 A8


----------



## alpina5 (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: (vdubjettaman)*


----------



## alpina5 (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: (alpina5)*


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (alpina5)*

Here`s my avant.


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Sedan (Saloon) & Avant*

I figure it's about time I posted in here


----------

